# The Warwickshire Kings course



## lynchy76 (May 18, 2011)

Played there on Tuesday and must say was impressed the scenery was great and the course was very challenging. I play of 15 and shot 97 but still enjoyed the game and was a only  a tenner. There are some great holes especially a 190 yard par over water( which I went in) Only downside there was alot of walking and can get a bit lost from hole to hole, but enjoyed the course and hopefully play their again soon.


----------



## quinn (May 18, 2011)

only live up the road so play there quite a bit, your right it's a cracking course,that 190 yarder over the water takes some nerve especially when its windy


----------



## Evesdad (May 21, 2011)

Due to play both courses on 8th of august with a few mates. Â£60 plus breakfast/lunch/buggies. Played a few years back and yes that hole is a killer, huge walks between tees.


----------

